# lullabies



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

do you have any favorite?

Here's a few I really like:

Leonard Bernstein - Dream with me





Nina Wirrti - Boa noite amor (Jose Maria de Abreu)





Harry Nilsson - Little cowboy





Shawn Colvin - The Starlighter (Alec Wilder, unfortunately I can't find the version of Jan de Gaetani that I think it's superior)





George Gerswhin - Prelude 2 (he called it a sort of blues lullaby, and it's a good definition)


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Gershwin's "Lullaby" for String Quartet is wonderful.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I believe the "Evening Prayer" from Humperdinck's "Hansel & Gretel" is essentially a lullaby.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

The 'Child Falls Asleep' in Schumann's Kinderszenen is lovely....






And Britten's 'A Charm of Lullabies'....






EDIT...ooops, I see the OP has posted in the non-classical forum...apologies as mine are classical choices. I do like the Bernstein posted and Norman, you're just as much a sentimental sap as me by the sound of it.....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

_Summertime_ from Porgy and Bess is a strangely powerful combination of soothing lullaby with glimpses of a powerful later upward "escape" from the soft drowsiness of now. Sam Cooke sang a great version of Summertime. But the original version as sung by an emotive woman can cause chills......


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> _Summertime_ from Porgy and Bess is a strangely powerful combination of soothing lullaby with glimpses of a powerful later upward "escape" from the soft drowsiness of now. Sam Cooke sang a great version of Summertime. But the original version as sung by an emotive woman can cause chills......


good call, I've never thought about it but it seems that Gerswhin was a specialist


----------

